# Are you attracted to older/younger people?



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

WidowsAndOrphans said:


> Another thing I've never understood is why it's socially unacceptable to sleep with somebody older than your parents. It's not like I associate every man over 50 with my dad. Are all members of AARP really the same person or something? It's not like I see saggy balls and subconsciously think, "DA-DA!"
> 
> If Fake Uncle Tom and I end up having sex, I doubt he'd be thinking of the 4 year-old version of me. After all, I'm not thinking of the 30 year-old Fake Uncle Tom. And even if he is, well, I think it's much healthier to act on it this way rather than seeking out actual 4 year-olds.


That was my preference on age differences, and it had nothing to do with you.



WidowsAndOrphans said:


> First of all, I take issue with your theory that an unmarried woman of thirty is somehow a spinster with excessive emotional baggage. God forbid a woman with a desire to define herself outside of a relationship. Shame on those gosh darn feminazis for wanting to become the best possible versions of themselves before making a life-long commitment! Independence is such an undesirable trait in women, isn't it?


Perhaps I've been in a couple of relationships with unmarried thirty year olds who thinks of nothing but their selfish selves, did you ever think to shove that thought into your issue before you pestered my supposed theory? God forbid a 24 year old man is trying to find a partner who's actually capable of being in a relationship and open up a tube of feelings without going apeshit. And if said thirty your old is _only_ looking for independence then how about she doesn't go lead herself into a relationship to begin with? Just because I mention thirty year old women in one of my posts it doesn't necessarily mean that I'm pointing in your general direction. The immaturity I was talking about was what you just spewed at me for no apparent reason what so ever, so in return I'm just gonna say "Not everything in this world revolves around you. Get a hold of yourself." Now if you'll excuse me, this uneducated little brat(me) feels like brushing you off.


----------



## Roze (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm only 21 years old (lol), so really, I don't have such a large range...although I really don't like ranges in the first place.

I suppose anyone within a few years lower or higher of me. I'm sure if I was older, that "range" would be much higher .-.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm seventeen and I'm usually not attracted to anyone below my age. It's usually seventeen and up.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Another thing I've never understood is why it's socially unacceptable to sleep with somebody older than your parents. It's not like I associate every man over 50 with my dad. Are all members of AARP really the same person or something? It's not like I see saggy balls and subconsciously think, "DA-DA!"

If Fake Uncle Tom and I end up having sex, I doubt he'd be thinking of the 4 year-old version of me. After all, I'm not thinking of the 30 year-old Fake Uncle Tom. And even if he is, well, I think it's much healthier to act on it this way rather than seeking out actual 4 year-olds.[/QUOTE]

Can I applaud?
This is what I think
and it's absolutely brilliant
go preach that!!!!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Older women. I don't think it's so much a result of Freud was right, but rather that they grew up before generation me.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

I am attracted to men that are my age to around 35 give or take a few years. It has a lot to do with the stage of my life I am now entering. 

Whilst I won't deny being attracted to young men I cannot take them seriously when they start talking marriage. Really, at 19 can you honestly tell me you want a baby? ..... Didn't think so.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

vivacissimamente said:


> I also have been guilty of a crush or two on professors in their 30s.


Is this an ENFP thing? Damn I've had the hots for my teachers since fourth grade. And OMG my philosophy professor in college. He was about 18 years older and brilliant. Is it also an ENFP thing to use the technique of wearing a mini skirt/no panties while sitting in the front row of class? :laughing:



WidowsAndOrphans said:


> If Fake Uncle Tom and I end up having sex, I doubt he'd be thinking of the 4 year-old version of me. After all, I'm not thinking of the 30 year-old Fake Uncle Tom.


I would be because that's sort of taboo but yet it's not. So it's hot. 



uncreative_name said:


> Lately I've been attracted to women 30-40...there's just something that's such a turn on about an older woman.


Did you just ask for my number? :tongue:




MikeAngell said:


> Age counts for nothing, not even maturity. I've come to realize that younger women are likely to be more capable and more mature than older women (*There's a reason why a thirdy year old woman is still single!*).





MikeAngell said:


> Just because I mention thirty year old women in one of my posts it doesn't necessarily mean that I'm pointing in your general direction.


Well if that wasn't the case you shouldn't have made such a generalization. You didn't say "I know one older woman.." You brought Window's response upon yourself.

Dude, I suggest blogging your anger away and then returning to the threads with more objectivity.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I was 1 year and 9 months older than my first love.

Now I'm 5 years younger than my current.

My taste varies. I love seducing girls, I love being seduced by women.

By the time I'm 30 when older women stop being as beautiful as they were, I'll be a cougar.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I've been with both and never seem to find anyone my own age, I don't know why that is, but it doesn't matter since age is just a number and as we've already seen, you can be immature at any age whether it's in teens, 20s, etc.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Well if that wasn't the case you shouldn't have made such a generalization. You didn't say "I know one older woman.." You brought Window's response upon yourself.
> 
> Dude, I suggest blogging your anger away and then returning to the threads with more objectivity.


I forgot to wrap my words up in silk, totally, my bad. I'll make sure to nitpick on everything myself and others have written from now on, and perhaps even throw some passive aggressive posts around to random members that I have no idea who is whenever I think they've said something that might have gone against my many intricate values.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Hmm, well my husband is marginally younger than me. Though I can see that each have their merits. The older man has maturity & experience etc (hopefully) but the younger man is enthusiastic, energetic etc. The older man would die too early, but the younger man could trade you in for a newer model some day...... so many thoughts to ponder. Anyway I don't worry about any of the negatives in my relationship, I am confident. But I'd like to add that how well it would work would depend on your age. I dated a 41 year old for a while when I was 21, he was youthful for his age, wealthy, stylish etc, but when push came to shove we didn't have enough in common to hold my interest. Maybe if I had been 31 and he had been 41 it would have worked out fine but I was a young 21 year old with all sorts of ideals and experiences still to be had.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

Must be close in age to me, mostly for practical compatibility reasons. I doubt I could ever relate well to someone who is more than 5 years apart from me. I prefer slightly older than myself, actually - music tastes and moral values seem to synch better that way. I'd like to know what INFPs in particular think of age differences.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

WidowsAndOrphans said:


> First of all, I take issue with your theory that an unmarried woman of thirty is somehow a spinster with excessive emotional baggage. God forbid a woman with a desire to define herself outside of a relationship. Shame on those gosh darn feminazis for wanting to become the best possible versions of themselves before making a life-long commitment! Independence is such an undesirable trait in women, isn't it?


He is kind of full of it, isn't he?
Since the divorce rate in this country is around 47% there are an awful lot of single (again) women at all sorts of ages!


----------



## uncreative_name (Sep 24, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Did you just ask for my number? :tongue:


It's even more exciting when I don't have to make the first move:wink:


----------



## Roze (Sep 12, 2010)

uncreative_name said:


> It's even more exciting when I don't have to make the first move:wink:


Your awesomeness astounds me. Teach me hao2bpro ;___;


----------



## Jazibelle (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm 39, 
I was 19 years with the same man, 11 years older then me, I like to look at younger men and
fantasize sometimes too... :wink: and by younger I mean like 26 and older.
I have a thing for a man that's working at the same place I am, he's older then me, I'd say
it's not the age that attracts me it's the way he smiles at me, the way he looks at me and 
what we can say to each other. 

What attracts me in the younger men it's the virility the youth.
and in the older men it's the stability, there wisdom.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

Who ever decided or came up with the *"Half-Your-Age-Plus-Seven"* rule?


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

older guys. not too much older than me (i'd say loosely 5 years), but for some reason the younger guys just annoy me. I dunno what it is. I'm sure there's an exception out there, but for the most part I can't even picture myself with a younger guy.


----------



## Humilis Curator (Feb 26, 2010)

I have dated both and both have worked out well other then the fact that I am single now so maybe they didn't work out well? lol. Just depends on the person, as in many cases, its just the person themselves. I have met older women who are less mature then younger girls I know and vice versa. *shrugs* Not really more attracted to either, age is just a number to me.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Humilis Curator said:


> I have dated both and both have worked out well other then the fact that I am single now so maybe they didn't work out well? lol. Just depends on the person, as in many cases, its just the person themselves. *I have met older women who are less mature then younger girls I know* and vice versa. *shrugs* Not really more attracted to either, age is just a number to me.


I take this personally. :angry:


----------

